# Where do you list to sell your snowblowers?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This has been a terrible year in central NJ for selling snowblowers due to three snows of less than 4". I really was expecting at least one 24" State shut down snow! Where all the big box stores and Ace Hardware were sold out and not one could be found because I had cornered the market and came out as a genius to my wife :eusa_clap: rather than both a dupe and a dope. 

I had them listed only on CL. I was wondering where else and successes? LetGo? OfferUp? Other?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Facebook has a selling section on the mobil app. Selling has been hard everywhere, and it doesnt help that their overpriced when new.


-efisher-


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I use CL and let go, last one I sold I listed the night before the storm, guy showed up right as it started snowing, it started first pull, he offered $200 on a asking price of $250 and we agreed on $225 I think. A lot of others I didn't even list, many are people wanting one then I find one (at a low price, I'm cheap lol) and call them when I find it and they get it after I go through it and make sure it's running good and serviced, then there friends call because they now want one. All in making a customer happy and they advertise for you.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Facebook has a selling section on the mobil app. Selling has been hard everywhere, and it doesnt help that their overpriced when new.
> 
> 
> -efisher-


Overpriced? Never really thought about it but when you can buy a two stage for less than $750 not sure what you mean by overpriced.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

U CAN buy one new, but I wouldn't..... but then again I'd never buy new ever anyway, that's just me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tecnically no product, ever, is "overpriced" if it sells at that price!  yes, lots of things can be genuienally overpriced, if the seller is asking more than its worth..but then it wont sell.

Once something sells, its sells for the exact correct price, because someone was willing to pay that price.

You might still *think* it was overpriced!  but thats just a personal subjective opinion at that point..it wasnt overpiced in reality when it sold.

Scot


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I will sell them both on craigslist and eBay. I will ask more for them on eBay to cover their fees along with Paypal. I have sold many over the past 5 years. Mostly on CL, but I think I have had 3 - 4 buyers on eBay. I always indicate they are for pickup only on eBay. I currently have one on eBay right now. I doubt it will sell until this fall/winter, however, I do have 1 Watcher on it with 40 views on it. It has been listed on eBay for about 8 days.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

small items like lawn mowers and snowblowers I sell locally on Craigslist only.


----------

